

Last Issue Is December 17, 2014 - mstolpm
http://the-magazine.com/closing

======
x0x0
what went wrong? It sounded like things were good when marco sold it

[http://the-magazine.org/under-old-management](http://the-magazine.org/under-
old-management)

[http://www.marco.org/2013/05/29/sold-the-
magazine](http://www.marco.org/2013/05/29/sold-the-magazine)

~~~
ksherlock
See here: [http://www.marco.org/2014/10/08/the-magazine-shutting-
down](http://www.marco.org/2014/10/08/the-magazine-shutting-down)

and here: [http://www.loopinsight.com/2014/10/09/the-magazine-shuts-
dow...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2014/10/09/the-magazine-shuts-down/)

for a couple more perspectives (tl;dr - readership decline, running a magazine
is a lot of work, and Apple lost interest in News Stand)

